# Pathfinder 17T Yamaha F60



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Having a hard time getting the right prop for this setup. My last two 17T’s had C60 Yamaha and could spin the larger props. I used sww3’s on both of those and they were great. Anyone know what a good combo would be for hole shot. Ran a heavy cupped 16 pitch 3 blade and it made the motor over heat. Put a 12 pitch 4 blade on it and it will run all day with out over heating


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> Having a hard time getting the right prop for this setup. My last two 17T’s had C60 Yamaha and could spin the larger props. I used sww3’s on both of those and they were great. Anyone know what a good combo would be for hole shot. Ran a heavy cupped 16 pitch 3 blade and it made the motor over heat. Put a 12 pitch 4 blade on it and it will run all day with out over heating


Do you have a tach?


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you have a tach?


I do… but it’s on the work bench. I can turn up the 12pitch to redline. The 16 pitch three blade I’m guessing I’m pushing 5k and it has no holeshot way too much prop.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Overheat?

New tome.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Going to repower to a f70 pretty soon. Waiting on a time frame for the motor


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> I do… but it’s on the work bench. I can turn up the 12pitch to redline. The 16 pitch three blade I’m guessing I’m pushing 5k and it has no holeshot way too much prop.


Guessing RPM is no good when trying to prop a boat. I’d hook the tach up at least mocked up for testing, get the right prop then remove the temporary tach setup if you don’t want it on the console.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Guessing RPM is no good when trying to prop a boat. I’d hook the tach up at least mocked up for testing, get the right prop then remove the temporary tach setup if you don’t want it on the console.


Ya that’s the plan. I’ll probably cut the hole for it tomorrow. But after seeing my cost on a f70 I’ll probably just dump this small gear case motor and get the right motor for the boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> Ya that’s the plan. I’ll probably cut the hole for it tomorrow. But after seeing my cost on a f70 I’ll probably just dump this small gear case motor and get the right motor for the boat.


50TLR is what you want


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 50TLR is what you want


Naw. I had two others with a 60tlr. It was more than enough. I just want the ease of a four stroke now and no carbs. This is my third 17T.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good luck finding a decent outboard right now, especially new.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Tossed the tach on it this morning. Need to wait till the next half way calm day and get some rpm numbers. Also tossed in a new thermostat in it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

texasislandboy said:


> Tossed the tach on it this morning. Need to wait till the next half way calm day and get some rpm numbers. Also tossed in a new thermostat in it.


Just a slight breeze man! Haha


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Just a slight breeze man! Haha


Might have to run up to Mansfield with it behind the truck. Need to work on a 38’ fountain and a bluewave pure bay. Might be able to run it after.


----------

